# Tapatalk?



## YYCHM (Dec 10, 2021)

Is this just some sort of app that connects to forums even though you're not viewing them?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 10, 2021)

‘‘Twas a tool for browsing a lot of different forums including practical machinist, hobby machinist, (and this one).  It stopped working for me and @Susquatch  poured me a glass of kool-aid and convinced me to just use a browser.  I miss it but I’ll survive.  I could get my @YYCHM  fix a lot faster on it though!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 14, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> ‘‘Twas a tool for browsing a lot of different forums including practical machinist, hobby machinist, (and this one).  It stopped working for me and @Susquatch  poured me a glass of kool-aid and convinced me to just use a browser.  I miss it but I’ll survive.  I could get my @YYCHM  fix a lot faster on it though!


Faster? I perfect to savor @YYCHM posts like a fine wine.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 14, 2021)

I used to use it for this forum and like it. Still use it for Hobby Machinist. Wish it still worked here...


----------

